# How long is YOUR commute?



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

28 minutes from door to door, including a 12 minutes subway ride.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

40 minutes. 10 minutes of walking, and 30 minutes of Docklands Light Rail. But I might be changing jobs, and it will take 10 minutes of walking and 50 minutes of tube (2 lines).


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Tubeman, please add a poll to this thread as I requested here:
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=5131790&postcount=3

*puppy dog eyes*
pweaase!


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

On a bus similar to below taking about 15 minutes to school.


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

5 minutes by cab going and 15 minutes walking back from school.


----------



## kucksi (Aug 8, 2004)

30 mins by car in the morning and one hour back home


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

10 minutes on bike to school.


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

30 minutes. Bus from home to uni. Work on the other hand. . about a minute and a half walking from my house.


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

10 minutes to 1IFC by Hong Kong tram.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

5-8 minutes to Sogo in Hong Kong.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

At the moment about 90 minutes in total  Hopefully I'll be moving house soon so that will cut it down to about 60 minutes. I do some work on the train though so it isn't all wasted time.


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

20 minutes by car to school.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

5 minutes by car.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

work - 10-15 minutes. By car
school - 15-20 minutes. By car

(On an average day)


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

By bus and train 50-60 min. Don't want to know by car...


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

3 minutes by car


----------



## Cobain (Sep 11, 2002)

Public transportation:

5 minutes (walking) to the bus stop
35 minutes (by bus) to the Moncloa tube station
20 minutes (by tube) to the Nuevos Ministerios station
5 minutes (walking) to my workplace
----------
Total: 65 minutes.


Another commute:

10 minutes (by car) to the La Navata train station
40 minutes (by train) to the Nuevos Ministerios station
5 minutes (walking) to my workplace
----------
Total: 55 minutes


By car:

40 minutes (providing there's not heavy traffic).


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

My way: I live in the city and work in a suburb (except for the university)...

My street in Zürich Altstetten:








Walking 10 minutes to the station (mostly faster than by bus that gets stuck in the traffic)








The train station Altstetten (not Murmansk :lol: )
















Taking the S12 to Dietikon (10min)








And change to S18








passing 40min of Suburbia
















...and in the middle of it the nice old town of Bremgarten
















To arrive in Wohlen - the "upper part..."
















...and just next to it in the valley the commieblocks








And finally after 5 minutes more walking I arrive in the office - it's the building that's reflected, 4th floor on the left 









Note: I took this way til a few months ago, I commute now another way.


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Going to work in Berlin:

walking 10 min,
take the bus and drive 7min,

change to subway U7,
driving about 12 min,

change to subway U8,
driving about 10 min,

then I´m walking(10 min) or taking the tram for 1 station.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

15 min by bus


----------

